# leather strips, chains, wire or rope?



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

No, not into bondage...

I'm making some pendants and have run out of the little chains I bought previously and there's no more where they came from, so...

What do you use for the necklace portion of your pendants, and where do you get it?

.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't make pendants but check out this place for supplies ...

http://www.jewelrysupply.com/


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

You can get leather cord for very little cost and its very easy to work with. 

If it were me, I'd have the pendants on leather cords, then offer upgrades to sterling chains.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> If it were me, I'd have the pendants on leather cords, then offer upgrades to sterling chains.


 
Great idea. Thanks

Crickett, thanks for the link. I'll surf the place 

.


----------



## TomS (Aug 19, 2010)

Tandy Leather Factory has leather cord at good prices.
Tom


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 19, 2010)

I get leather cording from Tandy.com


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Which is it? Leather bolo cord, or braided cord??

.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 19, 2010)

LOML tells me that she thinks that the bolo cord design takes attention away from the pendant. What does she know she's a woman? (Tongue in cheek):foot-in-mouth: JMHO


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> LOML tells me that she thinks that the bolo cord design takes attention away from the pendant. What does she know she's a woman? (Tongue in cheek):foot-in-mouth: JMHO


 
Thank her for me, please. I'll get the other.

.


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2010)

WWW.shipwreckbeads.com


----------



## wb7whi (Aug 19, 2010)

Michaels has plenty of chain


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2010)

The round Leather goat lace works very well, as does the rubber, necklace cord, try these folks they are about the largest in the land and have very good prices, they also have nice findings for the ends of the cords. http://www.firemountaingems.com/


----------



## FrankG (Aug 19, 2010)

I use a gold or silver pinch bail and let the customer supply the chain.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 20, 2010)

Crickett said:


> I don't make pendants but check out this place for supplies ...
> 
> http://www.jewelrysupply.com/


Where could I find cuff links??


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 20, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Crickett said:
> 
> 
> > I don't make pendants but check out this place for supplies ...
> ...



a1penkits.com


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 30, 2010)

bettyt44720 said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Crickett said:
> ...


Nope


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey John, click here http://cgi.ebay.com/5-x-Gold-Cuffs-...130?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bf02c8ca
The seller is a1penkits he owns timberbits.com


----------



## reddwil (Sep 1, 2010)

If you have a Hobby Lobby near you, they a fairly good selection


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 2, 2010)

You could have knocked me over with a feather when I read that. Hobby Lobby never occurred to me... and that's just pitiful. :frown:

at least in this instance, Pack fan one-ups Vikes fan... 

.


----------

